# Has anyone else not had a campsite villager for WEEKS?



## bam94- (Aug 31, 2020)

I haven’t had a villager stay at my campsite for honestly over a month now. It’s almost like the game updated and then suddenly no campsite villagers? Though I know that’s probably a coincidence.

Is it random how often you get campsite villagers?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Aug 31, 2020)

Hmm.. I feel like I get a campsite villager once every week or once every 2 weeks at minimum now. Back in the beginning, I wouldn't get one for over a month so I would say it's been vastly improved. But that's just for me personally. Maybe others can confirm better?


----------



## John Wick (Aug 31, 2020)

I've had a total of four since I started in april.


----------



## JSS (Aug 31, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Hmm.. I feel like I get a campsite villager once every week or once every 2 weeks at minimum now. Back in the beginning, I wouldn't get one for over a month so I would say it's been vastly improved. But that's just for me personally. Maybe others can confirm better?


Once every 2 weeks seems about right for me on average. I just got a camper yesterday.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 31, 2020)

yeah I think it is quite random but probably works out to roughly every 2 weeks; I got one yesterday and although I think I have had quite a few recently, I've been tting quite a bit


----------



## Bohemia (Aug 31, 2020)

Same as the original poster.  Not had one for over a month.  Tried to pull my campsite down but I cannot.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 31, 2020)

it's random. sometimes you'll get every 2 weeks, then sometimes it's way longer until the next one. it's funny because you'll see threads how they say they get campers much often since update 1.something, then a couple of people agree and suddenly come to a conclusion that chances are changed after the update lol. the reality is, it's really just random. i still see threads how people not get campers quite often.


----------



## nerfeddude (Aug 31, 2020)

I know it's random, but throughout July I had campsite visitors almost every week. In August tho, I had just one. A single campsite visitor at the start of the month. I think it weird, to say the least.


----------



## Pintuition (Aug 31, 2020)

I had a huge increase in campsite villagers in July, about one a week, but since then I haven't had a campsite visitor in about two weeks now!


----------



## Bluebellie (Aug 31, 2020)

They do come along but it’s slow. I haven’t noticed a difference since the update though. The pace they come along is about the same.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Aug 31, 2020)

I haven't got any campers for a month. But 2 days ago there's a camper, finally! I don't know why campers suddenly disappeared for a month


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 31, 2020)

It’s just bad luck. Six days after your last  campsite visitor the chances of getting a visitor is 20% each day and never gets higher. So even though two weeks would be average, it is not impossible to go a month with no visitors. I had a campsite villager every 1-2 weeks in August, as normal. Of course, a certain number of people at anyone time will be having bad luck, so it is not unusual either to find this thread attracting multiple response of people with similar bad luck.

what I really want to hear is has anyone gotten a campsite villager 3-4 days after their last visitor (5-10% chance, so they must be out there...)

although it is random bad luck and not a change in mechanics, I still really do sympathize. I love the campsite, but sometimes it is hard not to get pretty impatient! It’s so fun and exciting to have a visitor!


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 31, 2020)

I've probably gone a couple weeks without a campsite villager. To this day I haven't invited a campsite villager to live on my island, other than the first one that was forced for some random reason.


----------



## mollyduck (Aug 31, 2020)

No issues here - I think 2 weeks is the longest stretch I’ve gone without a camper since starting the game in April. The average is probably 8-9 days.

My only complaint is that it’s been four months now I’ve been missing a sisterly (have all other personalities) and none of the ones I’m interested in have shown yet.  I didn’t think it’d take quite this long!


----------



## bam94- (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks everyone.  Appreciate the responses! This is the longest amount of time I’ve ever gone without having a campsite villager, so it’s good to know it is completely random!

At this point it would be nice to get one just so Isabelle mentions something else in the daily announcements.


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 31, 2020)

I've had a camper recently, but I have gone stretches of 3+ weeks without them before, so it's totally not outside the realm of possibility. I feel like there should be an upper limit to how long you can go without a camper.


----------



## hakutaku (Aug 31, 2020)

I've been getting quite a lot of campers actually, Diana showed up my camp today. It's weird because in New Leaf I get them much, much more rarely.


----------



## bam94- (Aug 31, 2020)

hakutaku said:


> I've been getting quite a lot of campers actually, Diana showed up my camp today. It's weird because in New Leaf I get them much, much more rarely.


Diana was the last villager to show up in my campsite about a month ago! Unfortunately she only wanted to swap places with someone whom I didn’t want to move out.  Hopefully Diana doesn’t start off the dry spell for you this time.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 31, 2020)

I have gotten a campsite villager again after 4 days but with tting, but lately even with tting, that has been rare.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

So yeah, I think i have gone a week or so without a camper.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Aug 31, 2020)

I feel the opposite. I've had a camper like every week for that last month.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 31, 2020)

bam94- said:


> Thanks everyone. ☺ Appreciate the responses! This is the longest amount of time I’ve ever gone without having a campsite villager, so it’s good to know it is completely random!
> 
> At this point it would be nice to get one just so Isabelle mentions something else in the daily announcements.



yes, it’s really so exciting just to get any morning announcements, that it just makes it sadder to go without a camper for so long!



bam94- said:


> Diana was the last villager to show up in my campsite about a month ago! Unfortunately she only wanted to swap places with someone whom I didn’t want to move out.  Hopefully Diana doesn’t start off the dry spell for you this time.



Btw, do you know the method of resetting so the camper will pick a different villager to replace? It can get tedious, but it does give your more ability to move in villagers you like (not sure if you were particularly interested in Diana or not)


----------



## Toska (Aug 31, 2020)

Yeah, I feel like haven't had one in forever before today. Luckily, someone showed up in mine (not somebody I wanted though). Hopefully Nintendo will make them more common!


----------



## bam94- (Aug 31, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Btw, do you know the method of resetting so the camper will pick a different villager to replace? It can get tedious, but it does give your more ability to move in villagers you like (not sure if you were particularly interested in Diana or not)


I do! I keep forgetting, by the time I remember to do it the game has already auto-saved.  Thanks though!


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 31, 2020)

Yep, it's random. Though it is impossible to get them any sooner than 2 or 3 days after you've had one.
If you go a week without having one the chance for them to come is something like 30%. That doesn't change.... it sucks
Of course, if you're missing a personality, you're more likely to get campers that way... and they'll all be that one missing personality... I didn't have a snooty for the longest time and I always got some type of snooty camper once a week. Kinda weird.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 31, 2020)

I don't know which update adjusted the frequency of the visitors, but I've had at least one campsite visitor every week. Prior to that, it was a rarity.


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2020)

I had one on Thursday or Friday. It was Bonbon.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 1, 2020)

It's random, but I only seem to get a camper about once every 3-4 weeks. Occasionally I get them sooner than that, but it's extremely rare. 

They really need to fix that honestly. I thought campers didn't show up enough for NL, but in NL it's still way more often than NH.


----------



## Pikabun (Sep 1, 2020)

Honestly I havnt get anyone come to my campsite lately it kindda suck


----------



## bam94- (Sep 1, 2020)

Weirdly enough, I’ve just logged onto my game today and there’s a visitor at the campsite.  What a coincidence! Nice to finally have someone visit after a month though!


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

That happened to me before, the longest that occurred was 3 weeks for me.


----------



## bam94- (Sep 5, 2020)

I’ve had two within three days now.  It’s crazy how random it is!


----------



## MarshalisbabyUwU (Sep 17, 2021)

I haven’t had a campsite villager for exactly 3 weeks now. I am very concerned I should probably contact Nintendo.


----------



## Stikki (Sep 17, 2021)

MarshalisbabyUwU said:


> I haven’t had a campsite villager for exactly 3 weeks now. I am very concerned I should probably contact Nintendo.


You should. Let us know what they say.


----------



## Verecund (Sep 18, 2021)

I had to wait 33 days for a camper before; it's frustrating but it's just really bad luck unfortunately.


----------



## Kg1595 (Sep 18, 2021)

As others above have said, the datamines show that you will not get any campsite visitors for six days after your last one, and then afterwards, I believe it was around a 20% chance each day after that.  There was a very good article written about this last summer, but I can no longer find it.  In any case, campsite visitors are rare-ish, in that you are likely only going to find one once every two weeks at the earliest, if not longer. 

As to the OP’s question, I had one two days ago.  Before that, the previous visitor was about two weeks ago.  The update has not effected my campsite spawn rate.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 18, 2021)

MarshalisbabyUwU said:


> I haven’t had a campsite villager for exactly 3 weeks now. I am very concerned I should probably contact Nintendo.



3 weeks is still totally within the normal range of time to not have a campsite villager. It’s all just luck based, like rolling a dice each day. After the 6th day after your last camper the chance of gettting a camper doesn’t go any higher and so each day you have a chance to get a camper, 20%. 

it’s not a glitch or anything unusual, even though it is occasionally very frustrating, to not have a camper for even over a month, as you can see from this thread. So nintendo would not be able to do anything to help you.

if you are interested here is he nookipedia article where you can read about the campsite mechanics:








						Campsite (facility)
					

The campsite is a facility available for construction in Animal Crossing: New Leaf and Animal Crossing: New Horizons. In New Leaf, it is a public works project that...




					nookipedia.com
				




And sorry for adding on this very old thread.


----------

